# Teal Hunt This Weekend



## DeadBird001 (Sep 9, 2016)

We have four different boats camping out at Dyers Pasture on Lake Oconee tonight. Wanted to extend the invite to anyone that would want to join for some beer and burgers.

Shoot me a direct message


----------



## bakershaker21 (Sep 9, 2016)

What ever happened to not posting specific spots on the forum?


----------



## Alexander (Sep 9, 2016)

Dyars is a madhouse regardless of if it got online publicity or not


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice. Exact reason why that place is a joke. Duck commander central.


----------



## riverrunnerga (Sep 9, 2016)

*be safe*

Be safe out there! heard sightings of a few gators


----------



## dfhooked (Sep 9, 2016)

Camping out for teal when they haven't left Canada is a bit crazy. Y'all have fun enjoy the skeeters


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 10, 2016)

bakershaker21 said:


> What ever happened to not posting specific spots on the forum?


Come on that aint a big secret and he gave you an invite.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 10, 2016)

I like the pasture, more people then birds but it's a nice social event good luck on The "O". Post some pictures if y'all get some


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks for helping everyone out. Been looking for them teal birds.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 10, 2016)

How was Occonee this morning y'all wear um out??


----------



## little rascal (Sep 10, 2016)

*Come on that aint a big secret and he gave you an invite*

yea, for just "beer and burgers".


----------



## DeadBird001 (Sep 11, 2016)

deast1988 said:


> How was Occonee this morning y'all wear um out??



My boat didn't have much to show, but my father in laws boat dusted 8 and one of our other boats had 3.


----------



## DeadBird001 (Sep 11, 2016)

ThreeAmigos said:


> Nice. Exact reason why that place is a joke. Duck commander central.



You must know that I love those duck commanders. You won't kill any ducks these days unless you wear that face mud in zebra stripes, carry a new benelli Vinci, and load up your new excel behind a lifted duramax!


----------



## Duckhunter19 (Sep 14, 2016)

DeadBird001 said:


> You must know that I love those duck commanders. You won't kill any ducks these days unless you wear that face mud in zebra stripes, carry a new benelli Vinci, and load up your new excel behind a lifted duramax!



I own an older Vinci, but no duraman nor boat just a dog. lol great gun though and no i didnt buy one because thats what they shot, I bought one cause it fit me right


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 6, 2016)

Yea yea, the only reason you bought a vinci is because of the DD show.


----------

